# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Book Reviews >  BOOK REVIEW: The Smaller Majority

## tylototriton

The Smaller Majority
By: Piotr Naskrecki
288 pages 
$26.50 (Paperback)
Copyright 2005

This book has more photographs than it has words (I may be exaggerating a little, but seriously, it's chock full of pictures) and is well worth the price tag.  Naskrecki is an entomologist by training so you see a lot of bugs in this book.  He takes the reader through 3 biomes; tropical humid forests, savannahs, and deserts.  For each of these biomes he takes the reader through the invertebrate, amphibian, and reptile life.  His absolutely incredible pictures are matched by the fascinating factoids (alliteration added for affect) he shares about these organisms and their interactions within each of the biomes. 

I strongly recommend this book if you are interested in insects and it's pretty nice for herpers too.  It has the fun facts that you don't get to hear about in really academic writings.

----------


## annashetty

without formal study it is difficult
run 3

----------

